# shopping question



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just bought BG the Hip Doggie White cheetah mink vest in the new DC sale.

White Cheetah Mink Dog Vest

Well since it has a D-Ring has anyone seen a leash that would match and where? I don't care designer or not but thought a matching leash would be precious and I think it would look amazing on her dark coloring.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What about the susan lanci perfect pink leash? Those are my favorite leashes!! Do u have any sl leashes? I love that minky vest, lola has the brown one but I like yours way better!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi! I love that hip doggie vest. Maybe a plain Susan lanci leash would go great. A few months back, I discovered these beautiful Swarovski crystal beaded leashes by a brand called fabuleash. They are sooo beautiful and inexpensive. If you order from their site, it's free shipping in the U.S. Also 10% off if you sign up for their newsletter. Here's one of my faves.
View attachment 39770



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope never tried SL. I will have to look it up. I love the vest. I can't wait for it to get here. I can only imagine what it will look like on her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's another from one of the more simpler collections for half the price. I bought one at a local boutique for $16. They can also be found on ebay. Or there is a lady on etsy who custom makes this style of leash.
 View attachment 39778



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful too. Are they heavy duty?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yes! They can withstand a dog of up to $100 lbs I think. They are stunning. Very fun leashes for those days you feel like being a bit more snazzy . And they come in a ton of colors/styles!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Meant 100 lbs lol. I have a fuschia one. It goes beautiful with a fuschia/black animal print carrier I have. It is def a fun leash, but also a show stopper, these leashes are fun for summer as well. And look beautiful with the buddy belt harness. They even make some in colors suitable for male dogs. And they're super cheap!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love the vest, I was eyeing it also for a Raisin. Either of those leashes would be pretty or themSusan Lanci! It will be stunning on BG.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Nope never tried SL. I will have to look it up. I love the vest. I can't wait for it to get here. I can only imagine what it will look like on her.


Once u try a SL leash, u won't want to use anything else. They're so soft and light weight, but heavy duty too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a feeling I'll be collecting a few of those beaded leashes before summer. As it is too hot for clothes. So I think leashes like that are a cool way to make a statement. I think she has other leashes too. They have crystals over nylon webbing. Those can be found on ebay as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's something a somewhat similar:

Pink Leopard Leather Spikes Studded Dog Harness Collar Leash Set Pitbull Mastiff | eBay
Maybe you can contact the seller and see if they'll just sell you the leash!?

You might find something you like better here:

Animal Print Dog Collars, Animal Print Dog Beds, Animal Print Dog Clothes, Animal Print Dog Toys


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have admired the SL harness for awhile but not sure if it would fit BG well. 

I always have a hard time finding cute boy stuff. 

I got Sonny the Super soft tan sweater hoodie and Fairy Isle hoodie both HD. BG got the vest the Super soft love hoodie and the Red Heart HD tank.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Here's something a somewhat similar:
> 
> Pink Leopard Leather Spikes Studded Dog Harness Collar Leash Set Pitbull Mastiff | eBay
> Maybe you can contact the seller and see if they'll just sell you the leash!?


That is very pretty and a good match. Now I have to think lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> I have admired the SL harness for awhile but not sure if it would fit BG well.
> 
> I always have a hard time finding cute boy stuff.
> 
> I got Sonny the Super soft tan sweater hoodie and Fairy Isle hoodie both HD. BG got the vest the Super soft love hoodie and the Red Heart HD tank.


I can't wait to see their new stuff!!! They're gonna be so cute, as usual! 

I love the softness of the sl harnesses but the buddy belt is always my go to, such a great fit. Do you like your buddy belts?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I prefer a leash that is at least 5 feet long. I know the SL leashes, you can pay a bit more money to get a longer length. I did once look into the fabuleash and was almost going to get one but they didn't come in long lengths. at that time, like at least a year ago, they only came in 4 feet. if they came in longer , I would love to try one.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I can't wait to see their new stuff!!! They're gonna be so cute, as usual!
> 
> I love the softness of the sl harnesses but the buddy belt is always my go to, such a great fit. Do you like your buddy belts?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We adore our buddy belts! I need to get more colors lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> I prefer a leash that is at least 5 feet long. I know the SL leashes, you can pay a bit more money to get a longer length. I did once look into the fabuleash and was almost going to get one but they didn't come in long lengths. at that time, like at least a year ago, they only came in 4 feet. if they came in longer , I would love to try one.


Depending on our activities depends on leash. Crowded event 4ft for more control but a hike, casual walk etc 5-6ft where they can have more freedom. I am trying this one Aussie brand that is adjustable size. So far I like it but I haven't used it much.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love that vest. I agree a Susan Lanci pink collar and leash would look great. I love the leashes, so light and they wash well. Did you say DC is having a sale? How did I not hear about it (-:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The one that I have is 48" long. And I'm not very tall, so this length works well for me. There is a shop on etsy, I believe it's called the gem leash. She has very similar leashes, same length, and I'm sure she wouldn't mind making a longer leash if you want to look into getting one customized. But as far as quality, fabuleash seems nicer and may even be cheaper. I love susan lanci as well, nothing wrong with having a bit of variety. I don't think anyone could go wrong with either brand . And I'd also like to add that though these leashes are beaded, they are actually very lightweight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I love that vest. I agree a Susan Lanci pink collar and leash would look great. I love the leashes, so light and they wash well. Did you saw DC is having a sale? How did I not hear about it (-:


Is it the new year 30% off sale?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> We adore our buddy belts! I need to get more colors lol


They need to make more colors!! Between the 4 we have a rainbow, lol. I didn't like any of the previous fall colors much. I cannot wait for the size 2.5, woohoo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Is it the new year 30% off sale??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is the code?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

2014 ends tonight


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> They need to make more colors!! Between the 4 we have a rainbow, lol. I didn't like any of the previous fall colors much. I cannot wait for the size 2.5, woohoo!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol BG has red snake skin and Sonny is gold. Lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> 2014 ends tonight


Dangerous to know!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Dangerous to know!


Trust me I know hence my two are getting 5 more HD items lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So tell me about the buddy belts! What do you all like about them??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> So tell me about the buddy belts! What do you all like about them??


No choking and the diva can't escape lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> So tell me about the buddy belts! What do you all like about them??


I love love love all my BB's! I've never had a dog get loose and they're very adjustable. A lot of us were struggling between a size 2 or 3 so they're gonna make a 2.5 this year! I like that you can put them over clothes and they don't take away from their outfits. 

I think mia and raisin would be a 3.5. I can bring some this Wednesday for u to see and try. Let me know!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love love love all my BB's! I've never had a dog get loose and they're very adjustable. A lot of us were struggling between a size 2 or 3 so they're gonna make a 2.5 this year! I like that you can put them over clothes and they don't take away from their outfits.
> 
> I think mia and raisin would be a 3.5. I can bring some this Wednesday for u to see and try. Let me know!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Would love that, I think I need some..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> No choking and the diva can't escape lol


BG escapes! How and more importantly WHY??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Would love that, I think I need some..


My two love their BB. They are comfy in them.

Hmm I wonder if Jayda is shopping lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG has a tiny neck larger chest and no shoulders so she can slip out of a puppia harness easily


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Would love that, I think I need some..


I KNOW you need some! Will bring them for sure. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> My two love their BB. They are comfy in them.
> 
> Hmm I wonder if Jayda is shopping lol


Oh no! She's gone! She's definitely shopping! Haha. I love her!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no! She's gone! She's definitely shopping! Haha. I love her!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As soon as I posted the code she disappeared lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

even though it says sale ends tonight... usually you can always use the sale code for the next day. I think Melissa does this just to cover any time differences anywhere. i'll be putting my order in tomorrow


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

SL leashes are the best!! I doubt I'll ever buy a different kind, they're definitely worth the money. Not sure if they're still making the cheetah baby print but we have one of those and it might go well with the vest, although it might be a bit too tan. We have a 4 ft and two 5 ft and I definitely prefer the 5 ft. I love how there's a d ring near the top to attach a dog baggie holder. I've even attached my keys there! It's so close to the top so it doesn't make the leash heavy or anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> SL leashes are the best!! I doubt I'll ever buy a different kind, they're definitely worth the money. Not sure if they're still making the cheetah baby print but we have one of those and it might go well with the vest, although it might be a bit too tan. We have a 4 ft and two 5 ft and I definitely prefer the 5 ft. I love how there's a d ring near the top to attach a dog baggie holder. I've even attached my keys there! It's so close to the top so it doesn't make the leash heavy or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh ya I love the d-ring for poop bags or my little chi pouch pidge made for me!! Good point!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What about cheetah light print?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> As soon as I posted the code she disappeared lol


Hahahaha, you guys were right, I went shopping but Lady and Sapphire have way to much. I would love a couple things for Prince but can't find male stuff (as Huly also just mentioned)!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> What about cheetah light print?


That is beautiful too!! I have 2 regular leopard ones, they don't ever look dirty which is nice. But they're machine washable and they wash well, I just put mine in a pillow case. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Hahahaha, you guys were right, I went shopping but Lady and Sapphire have way to much. I would love a couple things for Prince but can't find male stuff (as Huly also just mentioned)!


did you see the Louisdog Mickey sweater in mint. i think that would look really cute on a boy doggie . And especially if you were thinking of ordering the Minnie dress !! ( i have the Minnie dress for my Minnie and i love it !! )


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Hahahaha, you guys were right, I went shopping but Lady and Sapphire have way to much. I would love a couple things for Prince but can't find male stuff (as Huly also just mentioned)!


Did u look under the "for the boys" section on dcs?? They have lots of cute boy things!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

also, i think there are some really cute puppy angel things for boys . if Melissa doesn't already have them on her site, i'm sure she can get them in if the size is available

PUPPY ANGEL - Luxury Brand for dogs


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> What about cheetah light print?


That's the one we have, called cheetah baby, unless they changed the name. The leopard pattern is extremely light.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> also, i think there are some really cute puppy angel things for boys . if Melissa doesn't already have them on her site, i'm sure she can get them in if the size is available
> 
> PUPPY ANGEL - Luxury Brand for dogs


I want the chaplin shirt for the boys, how cute is that??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I want the chaplin shirt for the boys, how cute is that???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that one is really cute !!! I also love for boys, the Carribean Pirate hoodie, the braveheart t shirt, the somebody loves me t shirt, kiss with love shirt , and the Atom Dog t shirt !!! . and there are many more that are super cute too


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> that one is really cute !!! I also love for boys, the Carribean Pirate hoodie, the braveheart t shirt, the somebody loves me t shirt, kiss with love shirt , and the Atom Dog t shirt !!! . and there are many more that are super cute too


You had me at 'Caribbean pirate'. Haha. Had to go take a look. They have some super cute tops! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

OK, now I'm looking at puppy angel. I like the star sweat shirt and a couple of their basic tees for Prince. Lady has one cute dress from PA in size S/M. I think Prince would be a small. He is kind of in between xs and s. He is much more broad in the chest than Sapphire. I might see if she can order the star sweatshirt in red to try out the brand for Prince. They do have many "boy" things. Elaina, do you think Prince would be a small?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so glad we are "shopping" again! We are supposed to get 9+ inches and it is plummeting to below zero. There is nothing to do but hang out here....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Morning ladies! My puppy has a puppy angel tee, I can show you a pic Jayda if how it fits. She has 11.5" chest and is 8.5" long it is by puppy angel and is a size small. It fits ok, it could be a pinch longer. But I'm weird when it comes to length. She has a puppia sweater size small that fits awesome.
View attachment 39858



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> OK, now I'm looking at puppy angel. I like the star sweat shirt and a couple of their basic tees for Prince. Lady has one cute dress from PA on size S/M. I think Prince would be a small. He is kind of in between xs and s. He is much more broad in the chest than Sapphire. I might see if she can order the star sweatshirt in red to try out the brand for Prince. They do have many "boy" things. Elaina, do you think Prince would be a small?


the red star sweatshirt looks really cute ! I found it on this site and they have a good size chart there that is most likely correct. ( although I'm not crazy about this boutique... I did once order from them and probably wont again ). 
I think Prince wears the same size as my Latte, and I would get her size small.

oh, wait... I just looked at the size chart again... could be the next size up from small , the S/M ... 

I just looked again at the size charts... I don't remember what Prince's measurements were... I just remember you buying size XS RRC from me for him. so, by that I wouldn't go with the XS. I think S ... but cant say for sure... 


https://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PA-TS212RD


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol Jayda! 

The Cheetah baby and Cheetah Light look different according to the color chart. The baby is more tan and light more white.

Yeah Puppy Angel does have some cute boys stuff but I was drawn to HD this time around. Check out the tan and avacado super soft sweater hoodie and the Rock thermal hoodie. I bought Sonny the tan super soft and the fairy isle. She doesn't list everything under the designer for HD so check their website then search or look under boys area.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Also there is a site called pupoylovecouture.com that has a lot of pinkaholic and puppia. If you want to check it out Elaina . I've never ordered from posh puppy boutique, they're prices always seem extremely higher than funnyfur and dc. Hopefully this was helpful . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is called Camp Rock star


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh very pretty vest ! Love when there is a D ring on clothes <3


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Morning ladies! My puppy has a puppy angel tee, I can show you a pic Jayda if how it fits. She has 11.5" chest and is 8.5" long it is by puppy angel and is a size small. It fits ok, it could be a pinch longer. But I'm weird when it comes to length. She has a puppia sweater size small that fits awesome.
> View attachment 39858
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture. I that a small would be his size in this brand.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm so glad we are "shopping" again! We are supposed to get 9+ inches and it is plummeting to below zero. There is nothing to do but hang out here....


9 inches and a broken foot....I would go broke shopping online!!!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> the red star sweatshirt looks really cute ! I found it on this site and they have a good size chart there that is most likely correct. ( although I'm not crazy about this boutique... I did once order from them and probably wont again ).
> I think Prince wears the same size as my Latte, and I would get her size small.
> 
> oh, wait... I just looked at the size chart again... could be the next size up from small , the S/M ...
> ...


By the size chart there I think a small would be perfect!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Lol Jayda!
> 
> The Cheetah baby and Cheetah Light look different according to the color chart. The baby is more tan and light more white.
> 
> Yeah Puppy Angel does have some cute boys stuff but I was drawn to HD this time around. Check out the tan and avacado super soft sweater hoodie and the Rock thermal hoodie. I bought Sonny the tan super soft and the fairy isle. She doesn't list everything under the designer for HD so check their website then search or look under boys area.


Oh okay, they've changed it. I remember having to email and confirm that mine was the light one because the colour chart changed. Are you getting that one?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Not to complicate this shopping thread. I just think Sapphire would be ridiculously cute in the pink Wooflink Disco Doll coat. However, she totally does not need another coat and I'm afraid Prince, who likes to lick everything, would really like licking that coat to death!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh okay, they've changed it. I remember having to email and confirm that mine was the light one because the colour chart changed. Are you getting that one?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Debating it. I do like it but it would clash with her bright red BB so it would make me buy another lol



Jayda said:


> Not to complicate this shopping thread. I just think Sapphire would be ridiculously cute in the pink Wooflink Disco Doll coat. However, she totally does not need another coat and I'm afraid Prince, who likes to lick everything, would really like licking that coat to death!!!!


Lol too funny. The picture in my head is hysterical


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> By the size chart there I think a small would be perfect!


did you find that shirt on the DC site? I think its hard to find the puppy angel things on there. she doesn't have them categorized like she has the LD and WL. 
so, make sure when you message her, you tell her that you want to order it and also take advantage of the 2014 sale. so, if it isn't finalized by tonight, and the code doesn't work anymore... I think she will just invoice you the total price including the discount. she did that for me one time  .


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> did you find that shirt on the DC site? I think its hard to find the puppy angel things on there. she doesn't have them categorized like she has the LD and WL.
> so, make sure when you message her, you tell her that you want to order it and also take advantage of the 2014 sale. so, if it isn't finalized by tonight, and the code doesn't work anymore... I think she will just invoice you the total price including the discount. she did that for me one time  .


I just sent her an email. Thanks for helping me spend money!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I just sent her an email. Thanks for helping me spend money!



hehe . yay !!! 

I just put my order in just now !!! i'm getting a WL Julie top for Minnie in blue and a WL Julie top for Tootsie in Fuchsia and a LD organic denim dress for Tootsie in cloud blue and a LD organic denim dress for Minnie in Jade .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You're welcome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She did the same invoice for me too. 

Elaina helps spend everyone's money lol. What shirt are you getting Prince?

Those will look awesome on ur girls Elaina


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! I sleep in since I had a late night and I missed all this???? 

Good morning shopaholics!!!!

Elaine, i love the julie tee! Lola has it in fuscia, i tried getting mimi one last year but they were all sold out! So she got a bruce!!

Christie, did u decide on leash color? What about the regular leopard???

Lynda, I want that faux dog coat SO bad for Mimi and Lola, especially the purple! Except it doesn't seem warm bc of the lining? It's gorgeous!!

Ok off to make breakfast for my love!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Haven't decided what to do yet. If I buy the leash it will only match that vest.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Haven't decided what to do yet. If I buy the leash it will only match that vest.


Well I use my leopard ones all the time no matter which BB or outift they wear bc it's kinda neutral, if that makes sense? just get sonny a plain black one and they can have the same leashes? 

I have 2 leopard, 1 black w a skull, and a baby blue one (got it super cheap on ebay), I want to get 1 more black one for the boys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe we are so not good for each other to control our spending .
now, you got me wanting some SL leopard leashes to go with the buddy belts ... ( sometime we really should start a shopaholics thread )

Zorana... I wanted the fushia Julie top for Minnie so bad along time ago, but all out of her size, so at least they have the fushchia for Tootsie. I had to settle for the blue for Minnie, but it still looks girly with the lace, pearls and bows... I cant wait to get them !!! Oh, that was a good idea to get the bruce top for Mimi to match the Julie top for Lola. its pretty too but i'm not really a fan of skulls ( even though I know they are so popular.... )


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm back!! I think we just sold our house last night!! It puts a cramp in my order, so I just had Melissa put it on hold.
We will close Feb.4th. It is so strange, we built this house and have been here 25 yrs. 
Our plans are to move to the south western part of Florida, Between Naples and Sarasota.
I'm looking at snow up to the yang yang and still just really coming down...to think we have to move and find a house in 1 month....OMG!
The problem with my order is that it was all winter, warm clothes. Time to start over, I have a $300.00 credit to spend. 
Are the WL fleece vest that Sapphire got from her SS nice? Those might be the perfect layering piece for that part of the country. I could get each of the girls one in different colors.? 
I feel like I'm in a WIERD dream...someone pinch me! I better start shopping for homes. Talk about dizzy. Maybe I should start drinking..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone have the LD dog jumper? I was wondering if it runs large or small


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehe we are so not good for each other to control our spending .
> now, you got me wanting some SL leopard leashes to go with the buddy belts ... ( sometime we really should start a shopaholics thread )
> 
> Zorana... I wanted the fushia Julie top for Minnie so bad along time ago, but all out of her size, so at least they have the fushchia for Tootsie. I had to settle for the blue for Minnie, but it still looks girly with the lace, pearls and bows... I cant wait to get them !!! Oh, that was a good idea to get the bruce top for Mimi to match the Julie top for Lola. its pretty too but i'm not really a fan of skulls ( even though I know they are so popular.... )


Now enrolling in SA: shopaholics anonymous!! We WON'T judge you!! Lol

The blue is def really girly!! It's such a fem top! Mimi's is a size 1 and too small, I need to put it for sale on here along w the beautiful puppy angel fur harness vest, it's too tight on her and she never wore it out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm back!! I think we just sold our house last night!! It puts a cramp in my order, so I just had Melissa put it on hold.
> We will close Feb.4th. It is so strange, we built this house and have been here 25 yrs.
> Our plans are to move to the south western part of Florida, Between Naples and Sarasota.
> I'm looking at snow up to the yang yang and still just really coming down...to think we have to move and find a house in 1 month....OMG!
> ...


Omg congratulations! That was fast! I love shopping for homes, our favorite channel is hgtv watching house hunters, propery virgins, ect. I'd love to help if u need it!! You are gonna be a busy bee!! Enjoy the process and keep me posted! 

I was Saph's SS and the awesome days vest is so cute! But I'm not sure about the thickness only bc I never got it out of the package. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My in-laws live in Naples. I will be down there in a week or so. Congratulations!

Yeah I think Wooflink is good spring and fall but way too thin for our winters. BG gets cold way too easy so I have been going after the thick HD. I do need to get them moreBB and I am still leaning towards the light cheetah leash as it would go with her red BB. Thinking! I could also just use her pale pink leash. Ugh I do think we need an Shopping Anonymous group. I also need to go through their closet and do a spring cleaning! They have way too much lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pucci & Catana....is in Naples too! We have been down twice with the girls in the last year and fell in love with the doggie friendly area. Ft.Meyers beach allows them everywhere, it is amazing. The dog beach on Lovers Key on the south tip of Ft.mMeyers is our everyday playground when we are there! That's why we are going there! Go check that dog beach out when you are there...make sure the tide is low when you go. Its very much like the keys and very gradual slope, crystal blue water. Boats always pull up just to watch the dogs!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Unfortunately my midgets will be staying home getting spoiled by my mom.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Unfortunately my midgets will be staying home getting spoiled by my mom.


We go to Naples once a year to visit one of my besties from middle school and we always leave the pups w their grandmas but we always check out p&c, it's one of the best boutiques I have ever been to! Christie you gotta stop by! And share what you see!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Debby, congrats on selling your house! That's so exciting that you'll be moving to a new climate!!

Christie, if you do want a SL leash, wait until you go to Naples and go to P&C or order online from them. I think they're $30 at P&C and they have sales too. They're something like $45 at DC (when I checked).

Zorana, I pretty much only watch HGTV. Haha. Did you know there's an HGTV magazine t too?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> I just bought BG the Hip Doggie White cheetah mink vest in the new DC sale.
> 
> White Cheetah Mink Dog Vest
> 
> ...


I have the SL pink cheetah...would that work, attaching pic. It looks a little washed out, I can take another pic.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hm how can I ditch the OH to go puppy shopping lol We are going for my mother in law birthday part.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I have the SL pink cheetah...would that work, attaching pic. It looks a little washed out, I can take another pic.


Oh that is beautiful! 

What is PC website?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Debby, congrats on selling your house! That's so exciting that you'll be moving to a new climate!!
> 
> Christie, if you do want a SL leash, wait until you go to Naples and go to P&C or order online from them. I think they're $30 at P&C and they have sales too. They're something like $45 at DC (when I checked).
> 
> Zorana, I pretty much only watch HGTV. Haha. Did you know there's an HGTV magazine t too?


No I didn't know that!! We have been hooked ever since we decided to buy our first home! It's either that or Bravo (real housewives of anything!!) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehe we are so not good for each other to control our spending .
> now, you got me wanting some SL leopard leashes to go with the buddy belts ... ( sometime we really should start a shopaholics thread )
> 
> Zorana... I wanted the fushia Julie top for Minnie so bad along time ago, but all out of her size, so at least they have the fushchia for Tootsie. I had to settle for the blue for Minnie, but it still looks girly with the lace, pearls and bows... I cant wait to get them !!! Oh, that was a good idea to get the bruce top for Mimi to match the Julie top for Lola. its pretty too but i'm not really a fan of skulls ( even though I know they are so popular.... )


Oh no Elaine! Don't do it! I would take krystal's advice and wait for p&c to have a sale and order from them bc they're cheaper for those leashes. U won't be disappointed, have I ever let u down in all of our shopping escapades???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> No I didn't know that!! We have been hooked ever since we decided to buy our first home! It's either that or Bravo (real housewives of anything!!)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too! We're renovating our bathroom in the spring, so I'm addicted. Mike always makes fun of me for watching the marathons but then he'll see the beginning of an episode of house hunters or something and wants to watch the rest. Haha


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here you go Christie... ultrasuede leashes


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Debby, congrats on selling your house! That's so exciting that you'll be moving to a new climate!!
> 
> Christie, if you do want a SL leash, wait until you go to Naples and go to P&C or order online from them. I think they're $30 at P&C and they have sales too. They're something like $45 at DC (when I checked).
> 
> Zorana, I pretty much only watch HGTV. Haha. Did you know there's an HGTV magazine t too?


Thanks Krystal, it's exciting! I love HGTV also...and all the Housewives show too !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Hm how can I ditch the OH to go puppy shopping lol We are going for my mother in law birthday part.


I actually got the pink cheetah harness for Lily from DC, during the sale before Christmas. I just thought it might go perfect with the vest you got. I actually tried to order the baby cheetah that you guys are talking about for Lily but they didn't have it available in this harness.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Krystal, it's exciting! I love HGTV also...and all the Housewives show too !!


Have you ever watched the Vancouver housewives show? My business partner knows Jody Claman's family.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

No, but I will see if I can find it now! Fun...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> No, but I will see if I can find it now! Fun...


Haha do it! She is the worst.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Now enrolling in SA: shopaholics anonymous!! We WON'T judge you!! Lol
> 
> The blue is def really girly!! It's such a fem top! Mimi's is a size 1 and too small, I need to put it for sale on here along w the beautiful puppy angel fur harness vest, it's too tight on her and she never wore it out!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did I hear you mention you have a size one Wooflink you want to sell? I have two size ones in my house (-:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm back!! I think we just sold our house last night!! It puts a cramp in my order, so I just had Melissa put it on hold.
> We will close Feb.4th. It is so strange, we built this house and have been here 25 yrs.
> Our plans are to move to the south western part of Florida, Between Naples and Sarasota.
> I'm looking at snow up to the yang yang and still just really coming down...to think we have to move and find a house in 1 month....OMG!
> ...


Just put a bug n your ear, the Wooflink summer collection from last year is really bright and fun. The dress Lady has on in the picture in my siggy is from that collection. In fact when we get a little closer to summer I want to get Sapphire some summer things from that collection.

Also, love the Awsome Days fleece. I have found it to be very versatile; easy to wear alone or layered. Zorana, my SS, gave Sapphire one in creme and Prince has the blue one. They wear these a lot. Congrats on your house. I got my Ph.D. From FSU!!! I also lived in Florida for about 10 years!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Did I hear you mention you have a size one Wooflink you want to sell? I have two size ones in my house (-:


Ya girl! I have the light pink bruce tee in a 1 and the white w red polka dots lady has. I also have a gorgeous faux fur grey glitter puppy angel vest harness thats too snug on mimi











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Here you go Christie... ultrasuede leashes


Thank you! Going to check it out



Zorana1125 said:


> Ya girl! I have the light pink bruce tee in a 1 and the white w red polka dots lady has. I also have a gorgeous faux fur grey glitter puppy angel vest harness thats too snug on mimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted that PA harness for my Diva but they are out of her size and I know a size 1 is WAY too small LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya girl! I have the light pink bruce tee in a 1 and the white w red polka dots lady has. I also have a gorgeous faux fur grey glitter puppy angel vest harness thats too snug on mimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaa what I am trying to order from DC for Prince is the puppy angel star sweatshirt and the blue Bruce top. So the pink one would be great for Sapphire. PM me with price.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

If any of your "discards":hello1: are still available, bring them to Crown Pointe...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> If any of your "discards":hello1: are still available, bring them to Crown Pointe...


Will do!! The puppy angel vest is so gorgeous, I'm upset it's too snug. U will love it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Will do!! The puppy angel vest is so gorgeous, I'm upset it's too snug. U will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jealous! It looks awesome


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no Elaine! Don't do it! I would take krystal's advice and wait for p&c to have a sale and order from them bc they're cheaper for those leashes. U won't be disappointed, have I ever let u down in all of our shopping escapades???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


true, you always have the best shopping advice !!! Thanks Zorana , let me know when there's a sale


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> true, you always have the best shopping advice !!! Thanks Zorana , let me know when there's a sale


I love sharing good deals, this site is good for that!! I sure will. My guess is valentine's day?? Will keep u posted!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love sharing good deals, this site is good for that!! I sure will. My guess is valentine's day?? Will keep u posted!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ok, great !!! cant wait. yay !!! I love sales


----------

